# Cancun airport officially eliminates customs forms, traffic light system



## bobpark56 (Jan 18, 2018)

Good CUN airport news! 
https://www.riviera-maya-news.com/c...-customs-forms-traffic-light-system/2017.html
Cancun airport officially eliminates customs forms, traffic light system - Riviera Maya News

(The above info was copied from a Facebook posting on the Sandos Royal Elite group.)


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 18, 2018)

We just returned from a week in Cancun, but had to complete a customs form and hit the button for a green or red light. The article is dated last November, so the switch to the new system must have been delayed.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## byeloe (Jan 19, 2018)

terminal 4 has no traffic lights, but we did fill out forms Dec29th


----------



## Eric B (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got here and filled out the forms, but no traffic lights.  They just asked if we had alcohol or cigarettes and let us go by without taking the forms.  No examination of the luggage either, unless they did it before baggage claim.


----------



## gerena (Jan 25, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> Good CUN airport news!
> https://www.riviera-maya-news.com/c...-customs-forms-traffic-light-system/2017.html
> Cancun airport officially eliminates customs forms, traffic light system - Riviera Maya News
> 
> (The above info was copied from a Facebook posting on the Sandos Royal Elite group.)


We arrived at the airport on Jan 20, 2018.  There were customs forms AND the stoplight routine.  The people in front of us got the red light and had to be inspected.  Saw others in inspection too.  I have never figured out the purpose of this light procedure.  

Delta airlines offered the individual customs forms online.  I completed them and took them with us, they were accepted with no problem.  Be sure to sign them.  The family forms are passed out on the plane.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 25, 2018)

Interesting; when we got here on January 19, 2018, they didn’t take the forms or have us do the traffic light.


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> We just returned from a week in Cancun, but had to complete a customs form and hit the button for a green or red light. The article is dated last November, so the switch to the new system must have been delayed.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike




It depends on the Airline.  Currently this only works in Terminal 4 which is these airlines per their website....
Lufthansa, Frontier Airlines, Southwest, Sun Country Airlines, WestJet, Virgin Atlantic, Air Transat, Air Europa, AeroMexico, Condor, Thomas Cook, Air France and Interjet.

We fly American generally, so we will arrive in Terminal 3 and will need the form and go through the light system


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2018)

I found the Online tourist Card that you can fill out early. I saved this as we go to Mexico a couple of times a year, but not always in the 180 day time frame.  https://www.mexicotouristcard.com/


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 26, 2018)

pittle said:


> It depends on the Airline.  Currently this only works in Terminal 4 which is these airlines per their website....
> Lufthansa, Frontier Airlines, Southwest, Sun Country Airlines, WestJet, Virgin Atlantic, Air Transat, Air Europa, AeroMexico, Condor, Thomas Cook, Air France and Interjet.
> 
> We fly American generally, so we will arrive in Terminal 3 and will need the form and go through the light system



Yes, we flew American as well, so that explains it. Good to know.

Mike


----------



## Jayco29D (Jan 31, 2018)

I flew American from Cancun to Miami today. I did not have to do any forms. I just stopped at the Global Entry kiosk and walked right out.


----------



## heckp (Feb 2, 2018)

Flying with Air Canada, wondering if someone can share experience. Thanks


----------

